# Exciting (But Stressful Times) Ahead!



## Shiny

After 10 years in our current office, we've given notice where we are as there are structural/damp problems and other issues that the landlord won't address, so we're off.

After months of trying to find a suitable alternative shop fronted office, including trying to buy a place that fell through, we have now finally found an ideal new place and are pick up the keys today. 

Similar sq footage to our current place, but open plan and square rather than long and thin, so should be a more usable space and the bonus of a now double fronted shop front/corner plot on a busy high street.

So we now have three weeks to sort out the decoration, phone lines, broadband, moving all our stuff to the new place and all the headaches that go with a move, hopefully without too much disruption to the business. 

Kind of looking forward to it, but at the same time dreading it, especially as March/April are our busiest two months of the year!

Oh, and man flu has set in today just to kick me in the teeth.


----------



## Kiashuma

Good luck, should all be fine. When i started my new business i was in and open in two weeks, no broadband but i used a tmobile dongle until in was installed.
The broadband seems to be the thing that takes the longest but there is ways around it.


----------



## Guest

Best of luck with the move:thumb:

I know how you feel I have got to move a bonded warehouse in a couple of months and that is no fun!! Nurofen at the ready for the headaches!!


----------



## Shiny

Broadband isn't as simple for us, it has to be through our current provider because of security agreements in place. The broadband line is hopefully being given priority by Openreach. We also have multiple lines to a switchboard which doesn't help.

I'm sure it will be fine... :doublesho :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Good Luck lloyd im sure it will pan out perfectly the new place sounds really nice


----------



## Derekh929

Good luck I know the feeling I have moved my IFA business a few time know in large log cabin in Garden have to say BT was the major hurdle trying to change my agreed contract and getting my net work linked to house, sounds great hope it goes good


----------



## Shiny

Thanks chaps.

We have a contingency plan in place if BT goes **** up, but hopefully we will be OK. One of my clients are a telecommunications co and they will be helping me and it turned out we have a dedicated corporate manager at BT, which was a result. I've ordered new lines/numbers which hopefully will prevent problems, as we can then divert to the new lines if there are any switchover issues with the old number (in theory anyway! lol!). I must admit though, BT is my biggest worry!


----------



## mkv

Good luck guys....Im sure the stunning service you provide will be continued and enhanced in your new place.

Steve


----------



## spursfan

Good luck with the new premises.

Kev


----------



## [email protected]

best of luck buddie


----------



## Chris 9-5

Good luck!


----------



## 20vKarlos

If I come and help you with the moving ( depending where you are of course) could you get me a great insurance deal when I buy my van? :thumb:


----------



## Wazhalo31

Good luck with the move. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Summit Detailing

Best of luck fella. Where is the new premises?


----------



## Shiny

20vKarlos said:


> If I come and help you with the moving ( depending where you are of course) could you get me a great insurance deal when I buy my van? :thumb:


Lol, you never know, but it would be better if you had the van to help with the move :lol:



Summit Detailing said:


> Best of luck fella. Where is the new premises?


Moredon Road in Cheney Manor.

We've started cleaning, but got decorating to do, the signage to sort and loads of other bits. The previous tenant still has some stuff to remove and the air con unit is going in over the next few days, but this is the new place as it is -


----------



## Arthur Dent

All the best Lloyd and all at coversure, the premises look great.:thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman

Looks great Lloyd, best of luck and hope it goes well :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald

Looks a nice space that :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

What a week and a bit this has been. We have been really busy on the insurance side of things, which is great, and with going been back and forth getting things sorted at the new office has worn me out!

A little update on the progress... My good lady wife has been a busy bee and has worked really hard getting the new office ready for us. All the woodwork is varnished, the ceiling and walls have had few coats of paint and everything has been scrubbed sparkling clean.

Air con is now in, telephone lines are in and active (fingers crossed) and i've checked and numbered all the network cabling ready to move our computers in.

Still a bit more to do, and then the big move, but we are getting there...


----------



## Shiny

A very busy Bank Holiday weekend, but we made it in. Still been crawling around with a screwdriver in my hand the last couple of days sorting the odd thing out, but we are in and operative.

The sign men are calling back to sort out a couple of issues with the sign (including the wonky "Moredon Road") and to cover the strip lights with green vinyl and, when it gets a bit warmer, we will give the outside a lick of paint and change the exterior woodwork to green, so it should look great then.

Need to sort our some window displays too, loads of window space to make use of.

All in all we are really pleased how it has all gone and are loving the new office.


----------



## quattrogmbh

When I were a lad, that was a butchers 

I'll maybe pop in next time I'm at the dentist.


----------



## Shiny

Indeed it was! The butcher still owns it, nice chap. 

Funny really, we were given a picture of our old place in Cricklade Rd from the 30's and that was butchers too.


----------



## Envy Car Care

I'm going to be 3 miles away from you tomorrow so if I have time, may nip in and frighten you all!
How goods your coffee?!


----------



## Shiny

Good to meet you again today Tim and hope you enjoyed the coffee. 

Sorry I didn't spot this post yesterday, I was up and down the ladder getting the window advertising boards up, pleased how they came out though.


----------



## Envy Car Care

^Yes they looked excellent and congratulations on the new place. It passes the test lol


----------



## TooFunny

Shiny said:


> Thanks chaps.
> 
> We have a contingency plan in place if BT goes **** up, but hopefully we will be OK. One of my clients are a telecommunications co and they will be helping me and it turned out we have a dedicated corporate manager at BT, which was a result. I've ordered new lines/numbers which hopefully will prevent problems, as we can then divert to the new lines if there are any switchover issues with the old number (in theory anyway! lol!). I must admit though, BT is my biggest worry!


You've gotta love BT - 'turns out we have a dedicated BT corporate manager' that you've never heard from!! Sounds about right for them! :wall:


----------



## Shiny

To be fair we have never had a need to speak to the account manager in the past as we've not had any problems. Coversure as a group have 90 or so offices around the country, hence the dedicated corporate manager. 

We only pay line rental to BT, so for the last 10 years in the old office we've not been big spenders with them.


----------

